# where to get toner in Ottawa??



## gnatsum (Apr 10, 2005)

Hi, I have an HL-2030 (Brother) and I need toner. it's 75 bucks at Grand & toy! is there a refilling place here? what other stores can i look at?


----------



## Ottawaman (Jan 16, 2005)

http://www.islandinkjet.com/locator/record.php?Dealer_ID=1058

refills at island inkjet


----------



## gnatsum (Apr 10, 2005)

merivale eh...

i'll see if i can get my self over there... now they don't offer toner re-fills do they?

only those... "re-manufactured laser toner cartridges" whatever that means...


have you dealt with them before? how good is the product?


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

There is a place in Billings Bridge in the upper food court and in St.Laurent Mall in the hallway between Sears and Tip Top. Don't know what the name of the place is. Not sure if they do toner, they seem to do ink jets.


----------



## Ottawaman (Jan 16, 2005)

I'm not sure about the service, best to give them a call first.


----------

